# Liberty Rc3 And Corporate Sync



## Wmedina1991 (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone been able to set up a corporate sync account with the Blurr exchange client. Appears in accounts when you select add but when you select it nothing happens.

Has anyone got this to work? I need the Blurr corporate account because it supports phone encryption while the stock AOSP one doesnt.

Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I dont have a corporate account to try and sign in on but when i click to add a corporate account it asks me for the login info.


----------



## Wmedina1991 (Jun 20, 2011)

The corporate one works but doesnt support encryption. The corporate sync version does and thats the one that i dont get any action after selecting.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you posted in the bug thread for Liberty in the developer section. Or try messeging kejar on twitter


----------

